# Euro 2012



## Tribalbandit (Jun 1, 2012)

Euro 2012 is right around the corner started this thread just to hear opinions... best players, best national team, whatever....


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

Spain to win all day long. Germany runners up


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 10, 2012)

so far it is looking like russia and croatia are the strongest teams so far!!!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 10, 2012)

Alan Dazagoev is a beast!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

finding Denmark the most exciting bet they do it again the Dutch thought they were gonna walk it!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr France are you watching france england right now should be a good one!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 11, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Mr France are you watching france england right now should be a good one!


hi, sorry yea i was watching the match. england were lucky to get 1-1. they just don't have the jizz.

loving the Sweden kit, think it looks chic.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah good result for england... Ukraine was such a great upset shevchenko was sickk!



MrFrance said:


> hi, sorry yea i was watching the match. england were lucky to get 1-1. they just don't have the jizz.
> 
> loving the Sweden kit, think it looks chic.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 11, 2012)

futureprospects:7556487 said:


> Yeah good result for england... Ukraine was such a great upset shevchenko was sickk!


for first timers they came, saw and won 2-1. Bet they reach the semi finals. They got the support and hunger. Shevchenko instant national hero, if he manages to stay on the pitch they could go all the way but lose the final mmmm semi final.

Russia Poland tomz - let the fireworks fly lol


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 11, 2012)

There will be fuckin riots there.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you mean a lucky result for england??? France should of had another goal or two.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Even a Scotsman will say he thought England done well. They played a good tactical game and look organised and I think will grow as a team.....I've said it before, I'll say it again, Ribery just annoys me, lol.
Loved the Ukraine game, go Shev!!!
A lot of good games and good teams so far.......
Being in Holland I hope the Nederlanders get through otherwise interest wanes here and the atmosphere goes while they all go back to making cheese and clogs. They couldn't finish their bloody dinner though let alone score a goal....luck was not on there side.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

4-0 Czech Republic
2-0 Russia

there's a new paul the octopus, it's a ferret think it's called mrfrance


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

he's called Fred, fred el ferret







been googling him his predictions aren't very good. If they ate paul wtf is in store for fred.


----------



## Doug.T (Jun 12, 2012)

Spain go go


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah Russia vs Poland is coming up this afternoon I am going to say 2-1 or 3-1 to Russia!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 12, 2012)

Russian supporters are being right cunts  they've already had a 5km mass parade through town to celebrate russia independence day lmfao


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

Russia lucky not to lose that one,just watching news and they're still fighting like fuck.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah they are going nuts


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 13, 2012)

Holland and Germany be a good one later


----------



## Bryn (Jun 13, 2012)

i think germany are going to beat holland 2-1 and portugal to draw.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

welsh stoner:7564505 said:


> Holland and Germany be a good one later


 Absolutely. Denmark beats Portugal then we'll talk.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn:7564670 said:


> i think germany are going to beat holland 2-1 and portugal to draw.


that's a great prediction. i've just stared at your scores and it came too 'he's right'

draw 0-0 ????

nah now i've thought about 2-1 portugal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 13, 2012)

nah dude i think it will be 0-0 between portugal and denmark. 

but the more i look at your prediction, depends on how that pussy ronaldo performs.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 13, 2012)

Holland and Portugal to win 2 1


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

yea Portugal to win 2 - 1


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuckin Germans playing well


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> Fuckin Germans playing well



.............


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow some pretty crazy results Holland look to be in some trouble! C.Ronaldo has not been playing well quite surprised how many chances he has missed!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Holland have done a Scotland, they are relying on other teams:Germany skelping the Danes, and them beating Portugal substantially...I reckon Portugal and Germany will go through, which is a bummer as the atmosphere here in NL reduces somewhat!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Holland have done a Scotland, they are relying on other teams:Germany skelping the Danes, and them beating Portugal substantially...I reckon Portugal and Germany will go through, which is a bummer as the atmosphere here in NL reduces somewhat!


Dont worry dude, heading there on the 5th July for none other than sensation!! we'l be sure to liven things up!

cmon england !!!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

Thats sick man looking forward to rooney's return from suspension!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 14, 2012)

honestly??? can you see england winning euro 2012?????!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah we'll win it easily hahahaha


----------



## Bryn (Jun 14, 2012)

i cant see england beating germany or portugal. they would struggle against ukraine too.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone can win on any day but realistically England wont win it Germany are looking like the closest things to winning it!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 14, 2012)

England. ... Forget it. Spain or Germany my moneys on


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

Italy to win 3-1

two yellow and one red for the italians
two reds for croatia

Italy to lift the cup


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

spain to run rings around rep of ireland and win 4-0


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 14, 2012)

Boom called it! Spain look incredible!


MrFrance said:


> spain to run rings around rep of ireland and win 4-0


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 14, 2012)

wibaweeee


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 14, 2012)

He is such a minger



ZedsDedBaby said:


> View attachment 2213302
> 
> wibaweeee


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 15, 2012)

France to win 2-1

England to draw with Sweden 0-0. no infact england will lose to Sweden again 2-0 because they're shit.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 15, 2012)

I think England will get the win and so will France! Ashley Young to get a goal!


MrFrance said:


> France to win 2-1
> 
> England to draw with Sweden 0-0. no infact england will lose to Sweden again 2-0 because they're shit.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 15, 2012)

england have never beaten sweden


----------



## Moebius (Jun 15, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> He is such a minger


But I bet his girl's nicer than yours.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely not fortunately for me ive done alright for myself


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 15, 2012)

you think him being so rich they would invest in some braces they have horrible grills the both of them haha!


----------



## Moebius (Jun 15, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Absolutely not fortunately for me ive done alright for myself
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214320


oh ...... lol

well he looks happy.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 15, 2012)

all that matters


----------



## Moebius (Jun 15, 2012)

When Lescott met Ribery


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Well done England! Still not looking anywhere near as good as Spain/Germany et al, but showed character. Still going to be tuff against Ukraine.


----------



## Moebius (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Well done England! Still not looking anywhere near as good as Spain/Germany et al, but showed character. Still going to be tuff against Ukraine.



Did you see how slow Terry looked? I thought he had his shoe laces tied together. England has nearly zero chance of beating Ukraine in their own competition.
They just looked sooooo slow. Not as bad as Ireland V Spain. The Irish looked like they were actually part of the Olympic disabled football team.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 16, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Did you see how slow Terry looked? I thought he had his shoe laces tied together. England has nearly zero chance of beating Ukraine in their own competition.
> They just looked sooooo slow. Not as bad as Ireland V Spain. The Irish looked like they were actually part of the Olympic disabled football team.


shay given looked so nervous and played badly. Torres is back, loved the goals he gave given.

czech's to beat poland 2-0


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 16, 2012)

England did look good they should drop milner he is absolute shit start theo walcott he came on and won the game for England! Now Rooney will be back expecting a goal from him against Ukraine they will get the result and go through. Russia to beat Greece 2-0 and Poland to win 1-0


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 16, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> England did look good they should drop milner he is absolute shit start theo walcott he came on and won the game for England! Now Rooney will be back expecting a goal from him against Ukraine they will get the result and go through. Russia to beat Greece 2-0 and Poland to win 1-0


with Rooney rested and in no trouble with cards england could go quite far.

nice predictions. Russia - Greece 2-0. Poland to beat the Czech 1-0 is a bit of a gamble but feels quite good.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 16, 2012)

Russia v Greece at least they were blatant about it - fix


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 17, 2012)

Shocking goal to say the least! Greece needed it more the country is going to shit


MrFrance said:


> Russia v Greece at least they were blatant about it - fix


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Shocking goal to say the least! Greece needed it more the country is going to shit


it's a bit of a political football


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 17, 2012)

LETS GO PORTUGAL... We are in the quarter finals great game against Holland. Did I hear anyone saying that Ronaldo is not in shape?


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 17, 2012)

lol..
GO SEAHAWKS!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 17, 2012)

Good to see ronaldo finally score some goals today! Happy for portugal netherlands center backs were slower then grandmas seriously they looked like shit!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 18, 2012)

Seriously Spain to beat Croatia today is easy money imo, the odds aren't great but Spain are a class above Croatia, they want to qualify top of the table to have an easy ticket in to the semi's.. 4 or more goals looks tempting too with Torres on form, safe bet(not sure bet) is Spain to win..


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 18, 2012)

Spain to win easily... 3 nil
Italy to win 2 1


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah i see a spanish win with them and Italy to go through I expect to see more goals from torres!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 18, 2012)

He looking sharp again,he be back to his old self before long


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

Good game today was so back and forth!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 18, 2012)

It's starting to hot up now


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 18, 2012)

germany's got it in the bag.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 19, 2012)

germany v spain final im thinking. cant decide between them two.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

The more I watch the more I fancy the germans to win it,they seem moremore organised than any one else,Spain be in final with them.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

Ukraine to win 2. 1 tonight
France to hammer Sweden 4 nil


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 19, 2012)

Portugal beats Germany in the finals.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 19, 2012)

Spain are going to win it they are ridiculous! I am watching the England v Ukraine game would love to see an upset and see England crash out!!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

It's going to happen lol


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

Shrek is fuckin shit


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 19, 2012)

Ukraine are absolutely dominating shrek missed a sitter


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

They are all over them lol


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck me England have woken up and shrek scoring this weed must be good


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahahahaah


welsh stoner said:


> Fuck me England have woken up and shrek scoring this weed must be good


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 19, 2012)

..............................


----------



## Bryn (Jun 20, 2012)

well another shocking win for england. Hahaha every where you look this morning its saying rooney is back on form.
haha he played like a wet dog and yet again england think they have won this.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> well another shocking win for england. Hahaha every where you look this morning its saying rooney is back on form.
> haha he played like a wet dog and yet again england think they have won this.


England just aint latinos I am afraid to say. The Neymar commercial is right the English have legs like tree trunks and dance/play accordingly. They must attend the Lambada/Salsa class before they're allowed anywhere near a football.

Gaza's right to much dosh these 'players' are making not that i'm jealous


----------



## Bryn (Jun 20, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> England just aint latinos I am afraid to say. The Neymar commercial is right the English have legs like tree trunks and dance/play accordingly. They must attend the Lambada/Salsa class before they're allowed anywhere near a football.
> 
> Gaza's right to much dosh these 'players' are making not that i'm jealous


to rights man. all in all they are just a bunch of overpaid fairys.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> to rights man. all in all they are just a bunch of overpaid fairys.



i'd give JT his props and Ashley. quite pleased Rio aint there bet he would have stirred up an international racism row. it's crap that people throw bananas and stuff in fact it ruins the game for me. but Rio never really enjoyed watching him, he's probably a great guy, he's a player not a politician. oh gawd tempting fate there bet he's in parliament (funk) soon. hope not.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 20, 2012)

All that banana throwing and chanting is bad news, they don't give a fuck out there. If they are seen to be doing it what ever country they from should be chucked out of tournament and banned.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 20, 2012)

well thats why england will never be good bunch of overpaid cunts who think they are the best. Rooney's goal was a mistake made be the defender and goalkeeper so back on form naaaat so much! Terry is way toooooo slow wish they had brought rio instead of that racist twat!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 21, 2012)

Half of Swansea city team should of been picked,at least they can pass the fuckin ball


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 21, 2012)

go france!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 21, 2012)

If they beat Spain it could open up tidy for them


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 21, 2012)

Brazil will win euro!
true story


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 21, 2012)

Portugal to win 2 1 tonight (I'll get one right soon)


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 21, 2012)

Ronaldo to Score 2


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 21, 2012)

Lets go PORTUGAL. hopefully i´ll be posting again after 90 min.


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 21, 2012)

Was not a great game but Portugal deserved the win. Who´s next spain or france...


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 22, 2012)

easy win for Germany today or can the Greeks cause another upset?


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 22, 2012)

I would love to see Greece beat Germany. All the political talk going on in Europe, and Germany thinking there the boss of Europe. Although the truth is that Germany is trying to save the Euro. Fuck politics. I want to see a rematch of the 2004 final but this time with Portugal winning


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 22, 2012)

too many portugal fans

GO FRANCE


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty convincing win considering it was 1-1 Germany should go into the final I would predict!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 23, 2012)

I've gone all England. I want them to win something. Roy has blossomed one hopes he can produce a tournament win.

COME ON THE ENGLANDDD


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 23, 2012)

With a name like Mr France who would of thought lol


MrFrance said:


> I've gone all England. I want them to win something. Roy has blossomed one hopes he can produce a tournament win.
> 
> COME ON THE ENGLANDDD


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 23, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> With a name like Mr France who would of thought lol


haha, it's 'would have' ... next time i'll hold your nuts. In a rope. And dangle you!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 23, 2012)

then you'll get a 2 minute break.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 23, 2012)

Go portugal lol


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 23, 2012)

annnn dennnnnnnnnnn?


MrFrance said:


> then you'll get a 2 minute break.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 25, 2012)

Hahaha.. 
ahahaha.. 
sorry i just love to see England lose at things like Football and War!

Germany v Portugal Final..


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 25, 2012)

Rooney world class, ha ha only thing shrek is world class at is fuckin old grannies. Those commentators are full of shit! 
Come on Italia fuck it,time to support the underdogs.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 25, 2012)

Italy vs Portugal final


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 25, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Italy vs Portugal final


It would be better than Spain and Germany


----------



## Tribalbandit (Jun 25, 2012)

To predict a spectacular final it woould have to be Portugal vs Spain I think that this semi final game will be for sure the best game of the tournament. Italy in a final it will be all 11 men defending so there would be no show.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jun 26, 2012)

It'll be Spain and Germany in the final. Portugal dosent have the depth to beat Spain and Italy barely beat England. Germany will stomp Italy.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 27, 2012)

Tonights game should be a good one,can Ronaldo inspire Portugal to a famous victory or will Spains class dump them out. My money on Spain,they got to much class.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 28, 2012)

Ballotelli!!!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 28, 2012)

Go on Italy!!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 28, 2012)

_*super mario*_


----------



## asma30 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tribalbandit said:


> Euro 2012 is right around the corner started this thread just to hear opinions... best players, best national team, whatever....


I also think so as supported of spain. 

http://tunestech.blogspot.com/


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 1, 2012)

Italia you can do it!!!!!


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 1, 2012)

Spain SMASHED it.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 2, 2012)

welsh stoner said:


> Italia you can do it!!!!!


Can they fuck. Well done Spain,fuckin battered them what a team fair play.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah spain were incredible! Shame Torres won the golden boot thought someone who actually got to play would get the award!


----------

